# Getting Started



## Martial_NOOB (Jan 8, 2015)

Pre Post Note: I -know- this topic has come up before, but the search function isn't giving me what I'm looking for. Sorry.

Hey folks,

I have a goal. It's a stupid goal, but one I am serious about.  I want to have one pro kickboxing fight before I turn thirty.

I'm 23 and have various bits of experience; a couple of months of Judo, a couple of months of kempo, and a couple of months of German longsword.

Monday I'll be joining my university boxing club. It's pretty hard to beat $10 for a quarter. My intention is to work with them for the next six months and branch out from there. Which includes moving over to the one dedicated boxing gym in town.

As far as you kickboxers go, how do you go about your non-boxing training? Do you attend an mma place or a dedicated striking art that includes kicks (ie Muay Thai, karate, tkd, etc.)?

I have another question. I have about a hundred pounds to lose before I hit the weight class I figure would be most comfortable for the inevitable amateur events. Given the time frame, is it even possible that I could get a few amateur fights (not to mention the one pro fight I have my sights set on) in the next couple of years? 

Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to your responses.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPM (Jan 8, 2015)

This guy:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Yves_Thériault_(kickboxer)
had only a yellow belt in Tae Kwon Do before winning his first kickboxing world championship.
I think it is a great strategy to focus on boxing for now.  This will teach you good mechanics, how to fight, ring generalmanship, and should provide some grueling workouts for weight loss!  At some point go to a Thai Boxing, MMA, or TKD school to learn to kick well and to have training partners to practice kicks and kick defense with.  Some TKD schools will have a kickboxing class.  If you've got 6 or 7 years, I think that is plenty of time to achieve your goal with hard work and dedication.   I should add....I think that strategy of starting with a good boxing base before go to kickboxing is a good one!


----------



## drop bear (Jan 9, 2015)

Here you can fight boxing every three months or so if you really wanted to. I imagine kickboxing would be similar.

not that i would recommend that.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 9, 2015)

Had to convert that But you need a 45 kilo weight loss.

that is a fair bit.

we do a 12 week program where we get people off the street,train them for 12 weeks and then put them in the ring. (boxing or mma) They can loose just under 20kg in that time. But it is pretty intense 

we are about to kick one off in feb. I probably should do a thread. One of the guys who is very sensibly training now sits at an estimated 180kg.


----------



## KydeX (Jan 9, 2015)

Losing weight is a science in its own, and relies more on your diet than your training. I would say as much as 80/20% diet/training. Having said that, a combination of the two is best. 

If you need to lose 100 pounds, I would seek some guidance from someone who knows what they are doing. And be patient, because it takes time. It is doable though.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 9, 2015)

Martial_NOOB said:


> Pre Post Note: I -know- this topic has come up before, but the search function isn't giving me what I'm looking for. Sorry.
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> ...



Boxing for defo if you have one close. Just my opinion, but I would do that for concentration purposes and the fact yourself, will be doing the same drills standing next to you.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds obvious I know but if you want to fight kick boxing especially pro you need to go somewhere where they train pro kick boxers, not just for the training but for a coach who will steer you correctly into your fights. You need to learn a lot more than just kicking and punching, you need to learn ringcraft for one thing. Don't choose your own opponents and venue, go with a coach you can trust to get you matched with someone of equal experience. You need several amateur fights before going pro, again a gym that specialises in fighters is the place to go, they will cover everything from basics to weight cutting. They provide the back up you will need, not a good idea to go it alone to be honest.


----------



## Mephisto (Jan 9, 2015)

KPM said:


> This guy:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Yves_Thériault_(kickboxer)
> had only a yellow belt in Tae Kwon Do before winning his first kickboxing world championship.
> I think it is a great strategy to focus on boxing for now.  This will teach you good mechanics, how to fight, ring generalmanship, and should provide some grueling workouts for weight loss!  At some point go to a Thai Boxing, MMA, or TKD school to learn to kick well and to have training partners to practice kicks and kick defense with.  Some TKD schools will have a kickboxing class.  If you've got 6 or 7 years, I think that is plenty of time to achieve your goal with hard work and dedication.   I should add....I think that strategy of starting with a good boxing base before go to kickboxing is a good one!


Fair advice, I'd  be selective of a tkd school. At least in the states most are the epitome of mcdojo and will not give a professional fighter what he needs. Tez3 makes good points, if you want to fight train with fighters that have experience producing fighters, the do it yourself route is not as likely for success.

Not to be discouraging but you've got a lot of work ahead of you. Make sure you break up your goal into smaller more obtainable milestones working toward your main goal. I've known a lot of people who set grandiose goals without ever mapping out a way of achieving them. Especially if you have a history of starting activities and projects without finishing. Get to the gym, Lose your weight, get an amateur fight, take it from there. Most importantly get to the gym asap. Some guys think they need to work out and get in shape before going to a gym, don't worry about that.


----------



## Martial_NOOB (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks everybody! There's some solid information here that absolutely helps me establish the long-term plan. 

Thanks again. Truly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Jan 9, 2015)

What weight class are you trying for, bro?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Martial_NOOB said:


> Thanks everybody! There's some solid information here that absolutely helps me establish the long-term plan.
> 
> Thanks again. Truly.
> 
> ...




Whereabouts are you, if it's the UK I could give you info on good coaches and where to train.


----------



## Martial_NOOB (Jan 9, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Whereabouts are you, if it's the UK I could give you info on good coaches and where to train.




I'm actually in the U.S. Off in Washington state even, so about as far from you as one can get. Lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martial_NOOB (Jan 9, 2015)

Buka said:


> What weight class are you trying for, bro?



Middleweight. Or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Martial_NOOB said:


> I'm actually in the U.S. Off in Washington state even, so about as far from you as one can get. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a pity, still if you are near cities etc they are nearly always good training facilities.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2015)

Martial_NOOB said:


> I'm actually in the U.S. Off in Washington state even, so about as far from you as one can get. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where in Washington?  There are several of us around.


----------



## Martial_NOOB (Jan 9, 2015)

Steve said:


> Where in Washington?  There are several of us around.


Spokane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 9, 2015)

Martial_NOOB said:


> Middleweight. Or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Reckon you might be hovering over a step up in weight do you think?


----------



## drop bear (Jan 9, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Reckon you might be hovering over a step up in weight do you think?



he wants to. Drop 45 kilos. So there will be a bit of guess work there.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 9, 2015)

drop bear said:


> he wants to. Drop 45 kilos. So there will be a bit of guess work there.



Yeah guess so.


----------



## Martial_NOOB (Jan 10, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah guess so.


Sorry for the slow response. The gentleman above is correct. I'd like to get there, but it's a lot of weight and I can't guarantee I'll get there in the timeframe given.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 10, 2015)

Martial_NOOB said:


> Sorry for the slow response. The gentleman above is correct. I'd like to get there, but it's a lot of weight and I can't guarantee I'll get there in the timeframe given.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No worries. I missed the bit about dropping the kilos. Well you are only 23, so in most instances you would have plenty of time to achieve what you want. How that strictly translates to boxing and what not, I am not sure. All the best with it anyway


----------

